# My African clawed frog is swollen - PLEASE HELP!!!



## cremonagirl (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi everyone...
I need some help with my little frog, Lola. I got her a couple of weeks ago to add to my 25 litre tank with 3 goldfish that I put in one week before. I used some 'bionitrivec' and 'aquatan' in the water before I started and the guy at the pet shop checked a sample of the water before I put anything in there and it was okay. I have a filter and gravel on the bottom and I did a water change this weekend. The guy at the shop told me to do water changes every two week, about 20% of the tank, and add the two types of drops after each change.
So, Lola was a bit freaked when she got in the tank but seemed to calm down and swam around and did her cool floating stuff. The shop told me to give her the flakes that I feed the goldfish with ('Tetra Goldfish/Animin') and I saw her eating some of it. She didn't seem so interested so I even put my hand in there (freshy washed) and she took some from me. Now, after two weeks, she's looking swollen, went really pale (almost transparent) and now she's looking darker on top and really white under her belly (since today). She's spent the last two days up at the surface and doesn't seem happy. 
I'm worried that she's sick but don't know what the problem is and I'm also worried that the fish are bothering her - they peck around her and disturb her a bit.
I'm going to try and put some photos in my gallery so you can see her and the tank.
Any help would be greatly appreciated - I feel terrible that I don't know what's wrong and can't help her!



Okay, so while I was on these forums, Lola swam back down to the bottom and... died...
I've taken her out and done a 50% water change just in case it could have been something that might affect the fish although they seem fine.
I would still really appreciate a reply though as I would like to know where I went wrong.
Sniff...


----------



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

Hmm, I have seen the Albino UW frogs blow up like balloons to the point it looked like if you were to touch them they would pop. Unfortunately I do not know what caused this to happen. Possible something in the water, or something the frogs are prone to getting. For me it was unexplainable. Frogs are dirty, We have a tank full of them and it requires fairly large water changes once a week. Possible reaction to to much ammonia, considering you added goldfish also. Did you use a gravel vacuum when doing your water change? I noticed that things on the bottom of the tank are more prone to ammonia poisoning. Learned that lesson with over $60 worth of different plecos. Does anyone else have any idea on what happened?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sounds like lack of oxygen,or ammonia poisoning.What size tank,how big are the goldfish and what type filter do you have?Also what type goldfish are in there?


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

do you have a running filter, that happened to my clawed frog after i left my filter off for close to 2 weeks its prob just a lack of oxygen just get a filter and she or he should be ok


----------

